# IVF side effects worse with PMDD?



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Is there anyone with PMDD (premenstrual dysphoric disorder, i.e. very severe PMS) who can tell me whether the side effects of IVF were worse for them? And whether their PMDD became worse, better or stayed the same after cycling?

I'm about to start IVF and I'm very worried about the side effects of the hormones. I've never dared use the pill incase it made my PMDD worse, as it apparently does in some cases, and I haven't done IUI so I have no experience with hormone treatments.

I'm particularly worried because of the exercise restrictions in IVF. If I don't exercise for an hour each day when I have PMDD, I experience bloating, severe nausea, muscular twitching (especially my fingers) and extreme insomnia (I can't sleep at all). My usual exercise routine varies between Zumba, jogging with my dog, cycling to work, long day hikes (on weekends), and cardio-weights.

All my hormone levels are normal, but my body responds pretty crazily to them. I routinely experience diarrhoea, nausea, violent night sweats and fever, headaches, burning/swollen hands, irritability, muscular pain, insomnia and mind-sapping exhaustion in the week before my period. I've read accounts of women having similar symptoms during IVF, and I am worried I'll have these symptoms ten times worse than a normal person and end up bedridden. 

NB: I usually manage my symptoms with exercise, fresh air, avoiding/removing stressers, and a restricted diet (limited caffeine, limited sugar, high protein, limited carbohydrates). I've found drinking lots of cold water, especially at night, reduces the night sweats and headaches.


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

phoenix85 said:


> Hi LW,
> 
> I've sent you a pm too.
> 
> My PMS is a lot worse since having a baby (although reading this again absolutely nowhere near as bad as what you get) my heart goes out to you


It's not as bad as it looks written down. Promise  I wrote it all down and I thought "sheesh, that looks bad. How do I live with this stuff?"... 

I'm not worried about my current PMDD, I was just trying to find out how people with pre-existing PMDD found IVF treatment?



phoenix85 said:


> Have you been assessed for Endo? It's just that a relative who had it experienced the severe exhaustation you mention.


I've had PMDD since I was 19 with no painful periods or unusual bleeding. The severe exhaustion is a classic symptom - it is (to my knowledge) the same type of phantom exhaustion that women get in early pregnancy.

I was offered a diagnostic lap & dye during my NHS fertility workup, but - on balance - refused it. There's a 68% chance I've got endo (because 68% of infertile women do), but it won't make any difference to the treatment I seek as I'm not in pain, and laps delay treatment and have small risks (including damaging egg reserve) with no guarantee of increasing conception as endo-related infertility can't be cured by surgery.


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

phoenix85 said:


> Hi Londonwriter,
> 
> Were you aware your inbox is full? I was trying to pm you.


Eeek, sorry. Emptied.


----------

